# Zapco and Fosgate Trans ana help



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

Hey yall. I was looking for some schematics. I havent had any luck with searches. The amps i am looking for are:
Zapco studio 100
Zapco studio 300 
Zapco z300s2vx 
Zapco studio 500
And the fosgate 400x4 trans ana
If anyone has access or could point me in the right direction, it would be great. Even if you want a little compensation possibly. 
Thanks a lot. ~Chris


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

Bump on this. Zapco won't come off schematics for 20 year old amps.


----------

